# Tex Hawk Update



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey all
I decided to go ahead and use my Black Mamba flatbands with my Tex Hawk. I figured I might increase band life using them this way instead of tying them on a catty.. Shoots like a champ I love it. I also took the plastic pouch off and replaced with leather.

Cheers


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Oooh, that's superb!


----------

